# Advice for boards other gear



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Im new to snowboarding, been about six times and looking to buy some gear I be doing some freeriding. Im 6'0 tall, weigh around 215 to 225 and my boot size is 12. The companys Im looking at are Ride and Burton. For Ride boards I was looking at the Yukon and Decade. for ride bindings Im looking at the SP1 or CAD. And if u can recommend any Burton products as far as Boards and bindings that would be great and also other companies as well. H yeah and dont really know what size board to get.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

go with at least a 164
the board and bindings a great for beginners


----------

